# Proud Owner of a 1952N



## deckerjs57 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bought a 1952 8N with a 5 foot blade and brush hog all for under $900 at an estate sale a week ago. I wasn't going to bid on it as I am handicapped and didn't think I could get on it. But I was looking at it the night before and thought I would give it a try as I grew up on a farm. Much to my surprise I was able to get on it and even drive it.

Looking at getting an ORC so that I can run the brush hog safely. But all the ORC's that I've found are 1-1/8 female and 1-3/8 male. My brush hog is 1-1/8, so where can I get an ORC that is 1-1/8 female to 1-1/8 male?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Contact these guys, tell them what you need. Not cheap, but works:
*
Hub City Inc*
2914 Industrial Ave.
P.O. Box 1089
Aberdeen, SD 57402-1089
605-225-0360
*800-482-2489 (800-HUB-CITY)*
605-225-0567 FAX


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

deckerjs57 said:


> Bought a 1952 8N with a 5 foot blade and brush hog all for under $900 at an estate sale a week ago. I wasn't going to bid on it as I am handicapped and didn't think I could get on it. But I was looking at it the night before and thought I would give it a try as I grew up on a farm. Much to my surprise I was able to get on it and even drive it.
> 
> Looking at getting an ORC so that I can run the brush hog safely. But all the ORC's that I've found are 1-1/8 female and 1-3/8 male. My brush hog is 1-1/8, so where can I get an ORC that is 1-1/8 female to 1-1/8 male?
> View attachment 42659
> ...



Nice score. You will have fun with it.
You can get an ORC at the link below.
They are an excellent company to deal with for all your needs on that tractor.

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/C670F_PTO-Overide-Clutch_673.htm


----------



## deckerjs57 (Dec 13, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> Nice score. You will have fun with it.
> You can get an ORC at the link below.
> They are an excellent company to deal with for all your needs on that tractor.
> 
> https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/C670F_PTO-Overide-Clutch_673.htm


Thanks Ultradog was able to find what I was looking for at Yesterday's Tractors and got it ordered

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Good tires and even has headlights.Give it a good home.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice score! I'm jealous.


----------



## deckerjs57 (Dec 13, 2018)

deerhide said:


> Good tires and even has headlights.Give it a good home.


It will, it's being kept in the lean to. As far as I know it's been kept outside. Before it was put in the estate sale and the guy passed, he had it in the shop and it was gone over completely, took his daughter quite awhile to locate it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## FordmanUGA (May 30, 2016)

So jealous, I had to pay a lot more for my '52. It came with a 5' finish mower, a two row 16 disc plow, a two shear plow, a scrape, a boom, and a 16' trailer though. I love this little tractor. I miss living on a farm and it gives me just a little bit of that back on our small 7 acre plot.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## deckerjs57 (Dec 13, 2018)

FordmanUGA said:


> So jealous, I had to pay a lot more for my '52. It came with a 5' finish mower, a two row 16 disc plow, a two shear plow, a scrape, a boom, and a 16' trailer though. I love this little tractor. I miss living on a farm and it gives me just a little bit of that back on our small 7 acre plot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tractor Forum mobile app


I use to help dad farm when I was a kid, but now I just cash rent out the tillable farm land. The rest is woods that the wife has trails through. Going to keep her trails and around the fields mowed with the brush hog. Looking at getting a reversible dirt scoop as an FEL would make it impossible for me to get on the tractor.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## FordmanUGA (May 30, 2016)

deckerjs57 said:


> I use to help dad farm when I was a kid, but now I just cash rent out the tillable farm land. The rest is woods that the wife has trails through. Going to keep her trails and around the fields mowed with the brush hog. Looking at getting a reversible dirt scoop as an FEL would make it impossible for me to get on the tractor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tractor Forum mobile app


I look at the farm accross the road from my property and dream of buying it one day. I am hoping to put some miniature cattle on my 7 acres one day. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## deckerjs57 (Dec 13, 2018)

By becoming handicapped a couple of years ago I'm now retired. Even if I wasn't handicapped I wouldn't go back to farming it, I'm enjoying the retirement.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

